# Game On!  Attacks Signals Start of Taliban "Spring Offensive"



## Marauder06 (Apr 15, 2012)

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...liban-kabul-attacks-start-of-spring-offensive




> Gunmen launched multiple attacks on heavily guarded Western embassies in the Afghan capital Kabul on Sunday, and a Taliban spokesman vowed there would be more.
> The attacks are retaliation for the burning of Korans at a NATO base in February, the murders of 17 Afghans allegedly by an Army staff sergeant and videos that apparently show U.S. Marines urinating on dead Taliban.
> Taliban insurgents claimed responsibility for Sunday’s assaults, one of the most serious on the capital since U.S.-backed Afghan forces removed the group from power in 2001.
> "These attacks are the beginning of the Spring Offensive and we had planned them for months," Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid told Reuters.



Some of our members and members' family members are serving in Afghanistan right now.  Stay safe, brothers.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahhhh...the spring jihad.


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 15, 2012)

Challenge accepted.


----------



## 104TN (Apr 15, 2012)

Good thing we're pulling out... :-"


----------



## Unstoppable (Apr 16, 2012)

Time to start putting extra ammo in the care packages


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 16, 2012)

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## RackMaster (Apr 16, 2012)

After hearing about the attacks yesterday I thought they had a lot of similarities with the attacks last year by the Haqqani douchebags.  Then there's this today:



> The lone survivor in a group of 36 insurgents who carried out a series of sustained assaults in Kabul and across eastern parts of Afghanistan told officials he had been working for the Haqqani network, a ruthless, well-trained organization linked to al Qaeda.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/16/world/asia/afghanistan-violence/


 
It's time to carpet bomb the border regions.


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2012)

The Haqqanis involved? Nooo...they would never resort to acts of violence, acts which were mistakenly attributed to the Taliban.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 16, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> The Haqqanis involved? Nooo...they would never resort to acts of violence, acts which were mistakenly attributed to the Taliban.


 
This morning one of my classmates asked me about the attacks, I told him "smells like the Haqqanis to me," he joked "you blame everything on the Haqqanis," um, yeah ;)

Actually, I don't blame everything on the Haqqanis, just the stuff that takes a high degree of coordination and has a potential strategic-level impact.  And if it is something that the ISI would want done in order to get us out of the region quicker.


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Actually, I don't blame everything on the Haqqanis, just the stuff that takes a high degree of coordination and has a potential strategic-level impact. And if it is something that the ISI would want done in order to get us out of the region quicker.


 
Slow down. You mean to tell me that our dear, dear allies in Pakistan, allies we've generously given 18 billion dollars to, would actively work to kill US soldiers? The peace-loving people of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan would NEVER stand for such a blatant attack on a close ally. You must be mistaken Sir.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 17, 2012)

20 photos!

http://thebrigade.thechive.com/2012...attack-in-kabul-20-photos/battle-kabul-500-8/


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 18, 2012)

Good... There are some lots of 80's vintage ammo they need to purge from the supply system...

Game on!!!

Stay Safe!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2012)

The91Bravo said:


> Good... There are some lots of 80's vintage ammo they need to purge from the supply system...
> 
> Game on!!!
> 
> Stay Safe!!!


 
Well, if that's the case, I know someone over there who could use it right now ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 18, 2012)

EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2012)

Seems the Taliban are purging their vintage supply of rockets this evening...


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 18, 2012)

pardus said:


> Seems the Taliban are purging their vintage supply of rockets this evening...


 
They must be getting into newer stock by now.  lol  

Keep your head down. ;)


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm just going to be pissed if I have to get out of bed to hang out in the bunker tonight. The Taliban have no consideration!   lol

It is funny watching new people dive for the floor and try to crawl into the cracks when the alarm goes off. When they all got down I couldn't help myself "Ahhhhhh! We're all going to die!!!"  





RackMaster said:


> They must be getting into newer stock by now. lol
> 
> Keep your head down. ;)


----------



## AWP (Apr 18, 2012)

pardus said:


> Seems the Taliban are purging their vintage supply of rockets this evening...


 
I didn't lie to you, did I?


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I didn't lie to you, did I?


 
Not at all!

I am kinda regretting not joining the AF now, the sounds of the AC-130s and A-10s doing their thing is making me a little jealous and a little excited. lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2012)

pardus said:


> Seems the Taliban are purging their vintage supply of rockets this evening...


 
Vintage, hell; those rockets were made in Pakistan not two months ago.


pardus said:


> .... When they all got down I couldn't help myself "Ahhhhhh! We're all going to die!!!"


 
Rookie!  lol  ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2012)

pardus said:


> Not at all!
> 
> I am kinda regretting not joining the AF now, the sounds of the AC-130s and A-10s doing their thing is making me a little jealous and a little excited. lol


Told ya so.

Air Guard in NY might take ya on as a gunner..


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Vintage, hell; those rockets were made in Pakistan not two months ago.
> 
> 
> Rookie! lol ;)


 
Ha! Next time I'm going to run around screaming, see if I can get someone to snap lol



SOWT said:


> Told ya so.
> 
> Air Guard in NY might take ya on as a gunner..


 
Indeed you did. Very tempting. Got to be better than the morons I'm with now.


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2012)

OK, thats 8, one more and i'm going after Mullah Omar myself.


----------



## AWP (Apr 18, 2012)

pardus said:


> OK, thats 8, one more and i'm going after Mullah Omar myself.


 
We only had 3 or 4 tonight. My entire shop lives and works in the same building...so the commander wanted us to wake up everyone for 100% accountibility.

He stood in the hallway and watched us do it.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> We only had 3 or 4 tonight. My entire shop lives and works in the same building...so the commander wanted us to wake up everyone for 100% accountibility.
> 
> He stood in the hallway and watched us do it.


Never know, someone could have snuck off to Greenbeans or BK for a Motarounder with cheese.

True Story:  Doing Bosnia in 2002, one of two AF in the Army Hq (meaning the other 63 AF worked on the Airfield).  AF had phones in every bunker for accountability.  My (Army) Bunker had a runner (who didn't give a shit about AF procedures,LOL).  Every bunker drill had 64/64 accounted for on the AF side.  Got my ass chewed every time for not calling in.  G2 took pity on me and moved me into the Command Bunker.


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> We only had 3 or 4 tonight. My entire shop lives and works in the same building...so the commander wanted us to wake up everyone for 100% accountibility.
> 
> He stood in the hallway and watched us do it.


 
ugh, yeah I'm getting the same kind of crap here, new/incompetent NCOs who are trying to look good in front of everyone by making loud noises and sounding official.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 20, 2012)

Good job on the Brits!
*UK Troops Crucial In Ending Kabul Attack*

British Special Forces were critical in bringing the Taliban attack in Kabul on Sunday and Monday to an end, despite NATO commanders insisting that the Afghans countered the attack without help.

According to Sky News sources, a unit of British Special Boat Service (SBS) troops were among the Afghan soldiers who stormed the building where the Taliban fighters were hiding.







The building, a construction site in the heart of Kabul, was raided at about 7am local time on Monday morning. TV footage shows a number of troops, who appear to be wearing Afghan military uniform, scaling the outside of the building.

Check video: Click!

But according to Sky sources, members of the Royal Marines elite SBS unit led the assault. There are reports that they were wearing Afghan military fatigues rather than their own British uniform.

Read more here...


----------

